# 1st Turkey of the year



## Ovation (Apr 7, 2005)

Got out today for the first day of youth season. Took my cousin and Uncle with me to some private land by Brush Creek. Called him in a jake right off the roost. For being his 2nd one he got a show. Gobbling and strutting the whole way in. Got his bird back to the truck, took a couple pictures. Then it was my turn. Walked up the road and got a gobble, set up and called in 2 more. Shot the bigger of the 2 which was 17 lbs and a 5 inch beard. I wanted to wait for a bigger one but I just had the itch to bad. Quick day, out of the woods by 7:30.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

good deal, glad to hear it.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

CONGRATS man...


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Did you take any pics?


----------



## Ovation (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeah, I still have to get them developed. I went out this morning to scout and hopefully Im gonna have some more pictures tomorrow to go along with the ones I already took. They were really screaming this morning. Got a good look at the one I'm going for. Probably a 3 year old bird. Hes out on the point of a ridge the drops almost straight off both ways. His only option pretty much is too walk the ridge straight out like he did today and I made a nice little ground blind right at the end. Good luck to you guys going out opening day tomorrow.


----------

